# Cavaliers @ Pistons | Eastern Conference Finals - Game 2 | May 24th, 2007



## remy23

_*Game 2*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(0-1) @* *Detroit Pistons** (1-0)*

_*Thursday, May 24th, 2007*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *The Palace of Auburn Hills*, Auburn Hills, Michigan

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*​
*•* LeBron James needs to shoot better from the floor and try to get to the foul line. He needs to earn his respect, so that he doesn't fear getting potentially fouled in crucial game situations and not getting the call. James played a nice all-around game outside of his shooting but a touch more of the scorer is needed. 

*•* If Zydrunas is hot again, Cleveland needs to keep going to him and be cautious of when Snow enters the game. If Eric isn't making heady plays with defense, leadership or occasional lay ups, don't be afraid to sit him down. Daniel Gibson had some plays ran for him which resulted in fine looks but this time he needs to knock them down. 

*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*​
*•* Pick up on Cleveland's role players because early in Game 1, the Cavaliers were moving off the ball more than expected and got very open looks. If Detroit wants to test their worth in Game 2, so be it. However, if open looks, regardless of the shooter, are to be limited, then following Sasha, Gibson and Larry around better will be needed.

*•* The Pistons need to speed up the pace of the game. They only did so in spurts in Game 1, as the runs were what won them the game. The idea of turning on and off the rhythm may still work because the Pistons are such a great team, but that is risky. 

*OVERVIEW*​
This game almost has must-win implications behind it because Detroit is such a good road team that them going in and stealing Game 3 is not out of the question. Therefore, the Cavaliers need to strike the first blow, seeking to take Detroit's homecourt advantage away from them and making this series a dogfight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> This game almost has must-win implications behind it because Detroit is such a good road team that them going in and stealing Game 3 is not out of the question. Therefore, the Cavaliers need to strike the first blow, seeking to take Detroit's homecourt advantage away from them and making this series a dogfight.


I agree. Need to take this game to have any realistic shot at winning the series. Det will almost certainly win one of the games in CLE. 

Can't afford any extended offensive droughts, Lebron needs to trust his midrange game and focus on moving off the ball to get scoring opportunities.


----------



## Pioneer10

Need to play actual shooter to stretch the D

Lebron needs the ball in places Detroit is not expecting.

Also please can we get some early offense? Instead of waiting and waiting just attack


----------



## TheGodfather

this game's very impt.i just hope Bron will be way more selfish.get to the hole.get to the foul line.run...run...run...attack the hole.slam the damn ball hard to them faces.get into them faces.talk thrash if you need to.show the swagger.be the "KING"...be the "CHOSEN ONE"... "TAKEOVER"


----------



## ManiacInsane

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I agree. Need to take this game to have any realistic shot at winning the series. Det will almost certainly win one of the games in CLE.
> 
> Can't afford any extended offensive droughts, Lebron needs to trust his midrange game and focus on moving off the ball to get scoring opportunities.


:clap2: 

Could not have said it any better myself.


----------



## Brandname

What the hell happened to "all roads lead to 40%"?! Goddamnit, I'm seeing 4-13, 4-14, 5-15 every single night from Larry Hughes. 

He showed in the first quarter of last game that his problems are HIS PROBLEMS. They aren't the system. They are mental issues with him. He had opportunities in that first quarter, and he drove to the hoop and made some plays. He got to the line and even got a 3 point play I believe.

He stopped once he hurt his wrist a little. 

It's time to accept that he's just kind of a little girl. He might be the single easiest player to take out of the game in the league. Give him a little contact and he's going to fire away from deep all game. 

He HAS to be better than that if we want to win this series. If not, get his *** out of the game.


----------



## remy23

When Hughes plays awful (which has been the case of late), I've found myself feeling Sasha is a better player than him right now (which probably isn't the case but the emotional side of you can't help but feel that way). Larry's uninspired play has made me more than ever hope that Daniel Gibson and Shannon Brown both have tremendous summers. Our young players have to keep panning out. If Larry cannont get a bit tougher and this continues for the rest of the postseason and somewhat into next season as well, I'd be all for giving Sasha the minutes and give the youngsters run too (even if not as good, both seem tougher).


----------



## futuristxen

Thursday...
The Cavs have been so lucky in terms of time between games. They have gotten a lot of days off in the playoffs. It seems like they've gotten more than most teams.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron looked tired to me that last game. I didn't see lot of explosion hopefully he'll have a little more pep on Thursday

Is this is 2-3-2 setup or 2-2-1-1 format?


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron looked tired to me that last game. I didn't see lot of explosion hopefully he'll have a little more pep on Thursday
> 
> Is this is 2-3-2 setup or *2-2-1-1* format?


That one.


----------



## Pioneer10

Good, I can't stand the 2-3-2 setup. Makes it real hard on the team w/o home court to win all there home games


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Good, I can't stand the 2-3-2 setup. Makes it real hard on the team w/o home court to win all there home games


I believe that it follows 2-2-1-1 for all of the playoffs, until the finals when it switches to 2-3-2 for media purposes. I agree though. I don't like the 2-3-2 format, although I think the Heat do.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hopefully all the criticism Lebron is getting motivates him to come out with something to prove tonight. This is basically the biggest game of his career


----------



## quench23

lets see if lebron will actually play basketball today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron moving quick early with the ball :clap:


----------



## ManiacInsane

Good Luck:bball:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sheed with 2 quick fouls could be big. Need to win this qtr


----------



## AllEyezonTX

wow...Mcdyess legs were wobbled by Z elbow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

King James with the Reverse!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

mental breakdown on that rebound...."Dunk you very much!" - Pistons


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Maxiell killing us again. We were better off with McDyess out there shooting jumpers


----------



## AllEyezonTX

one thing Bearcats can do...Dunk


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man we gotta find a way to put up some pts....


----------



## ManiacInsane

It's all good Cavs just need to slow the game down, I know they are also a team that strives off of energy and adrenaline but this is not the Quicken Loans Arena they need to slow it down and keep the inside active and creative some good shots beyond the arch because Detroit is deep and defensively they are controlling the inside and the glass.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Keep me updated fellas... no TV... just bbb.net and gamechannel on yahoo...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Marshall getting abused by Maxiell


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

****ty 1st qtr. We're lucky to only be down 4


----------



## ManiacInsane

Gibson playing Rip well


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

20-16 end of first? Looks like Lebron has been active (via yahoo gamechannel) and shutting down Prince? ... shooting under .400 once again... whats the thoughts of the first quarter?


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Max is going for a starting job next year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wesley for Retirement said:


> 20-16 end of first? Looks like Lebron has been active (via yahoo gamechannel) and shutting down Prince? ... shooting under .400 once again... whats the thoughts of the first quarter?


Defense was excellent (outside of the rebounding, gave up some 2nd chance looks)

Lebron was aggressive, but we still struggled to hit open shots. If he keeps attacking the hoop Cavs should be able to stay in the game


----------



## remy23

Thank you Damon.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Here comes the Tx sharpshooters!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Interesting lineup, 3 shooters (DJ, GIbson, Marshall) and Lebron at PG


----------



## futuristxen

Bron just put Maxiel on a poster.


----------



## Pioneer10

Good job by Mike Brown: 3 shooters and the lane is open.

Can the refs call a foul on the bumps to Lebron? It's ridiculous how much contact he's got to observe vs guys like Hamilton to get a call


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

AllEyezonTX said:


> Here comes the Tx sharpshooters!


:clap:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron was aggressive, but we still struggled to hit open shots. If he keeps attacking the hoop Cavs should be able to stay in the game


Are we going with the lineup (Marshall,Sasha,Gibson,AV) to spread the floor for lebron?


----------



## futuristxen

As much as Lebron has been going to the basket. He's only gotten to the line once. Pathetic. What do the Pistons have to do to get a foul called?


----------



## ManiacInsane

futuristxen said:


> Bron just put Maxiel on a poster.


That was payback:yay: 

but hey if anybody gets a still of that PM it to me

I'd print hella copies of it.


----------



## Pioneer10

You know what a big difference with Gibson in there and Jones vs Pavs/Hughes is that these guys actual will pass it around the perimeter quickly to get the open shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Good job by Mike Brown: 3 shooters and the lane is open.
> 
> Can the refs call a foul on the bumps to Lebron? It's ridiculous how much contact he's got to observe vs guys like Hamilton to get a call


Lebron doesn't flop. He barely reacts to fouls. 

If the refs aren't gonna give him the call on contact, he needs to start acting a bit more


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Pioneer10 said:


> Good job by Mike Brown: 3 shooters and the lane is open.
> 
> Can the refs call a foul on the bumps to Lebron? It's ridiculous how much contact he's got to observe vs guys like Hamilton to get a call


Mike Brown making early adjustments, nice nice nice... DJ for 3 ? yaaa

AV w/ 6 boards already?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Flip will adjust with someone Damon can't guard. We won't be able to play that 3 shooter lineup for long unfortunately


----------



## Pioneer10

What the hell? Who has Maxiel?

That was terrible defense


----------



## ManiacInsane

Maxiell is playing gorgeously tonight and im not even a Pistons fan.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Lebron penny and kick for 3? all i am seeing is us jacking 3 balls (yahoo gamechannel)


----------



## Pioneer10

Uggh Lebron's jumpshot is way off


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on Lebron: getting stripped by Maxiel?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Maxiell is just dominating our frontline. Sad.


----------



## Pioneer10

Z is not going well today. Iso Sasha on Delfino he's had good luck against him in the past


----------



## Pioneer10

Boobie is my man!!


----------



## ManiacInsane

7-0 was looking beautiful


----------



## AllEyezonTX

D.Gib...."southside splash!"


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

More Boobie please.


----------



## Pioneer10

BTW welcome ManiacInsane and AllEyeonTX to the Cavs board. We like the input good or bad about the Cavs


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Flip will adjust with someone Damon can't guard. We won't be able to play that 3 shooter lineup for long unfortunately



you sure about that? D.Gib say adjust to me 'daggnamit' (like gramps would say) :biggrin:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> BTW welcome ManiacInsane and AllEyeonTX to the Cavs board. We like the input good or bad about the Cavs


I second that. The more the better! :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10

James gave Delfino way too much room there


----------



## Pioneer10

Why are they still going to Z? He's ineffective today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

All the timeouts killing the flow of this game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

"Goodie Good" for 2


----------



## ManiacInsane

Pioneer10 said:


> BTW welcome ManiacInsane and AllEyeonTX to the Cavs board. We like the input good or bad about the Cavs


thanks


----------



## Pioneer10

If James can get back to his early groove we can push this lead to double digits: he's been off a bit in this second quarter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

By the way why was Gibson pulled? He was playing great..


----------



## remy23

Nice drive and finish by Sasha.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I jsut realized Snow hasn't played at all in this game yet? Hopefully that keeps up...


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF? These guys are saying he's not a great left hand finisher? Do they watch the Cavs at all?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

GREAT finish to the half!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF? These guys are saying he's not a great left hand finisher? Do they watch the Cavs at all?


Umm was that a left hand finisher there


----------



## futuristxen

FINALLY Lebron is getting calls. Did you know Lebron doesn't finish with his left hand? He sure finished with his left hand there. Stupid Doug Collins.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

If we can hold on tonight (and thats a BIG if) the team has to feel pretty good going home knowing they could have won both these games IN Detroit.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Cavs working Det. right about now.....CCCCCLLEEEVVVLLLLAAANNNDDD BBBBAAASSSSKKEETTBBAALLLL!!!


----------



## futuristxen

Andy is a Pistons killer.

I think it's significant that we basically dictate the pace of the game to the Pistons. One of the few teams we do that to.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I like the fact Hughes didn't like watching that film of his last game


----------



## Pioneer10

My compliments to Mike Brown: very well coached half


----------



## ManiacInsane

If the Cavs can keep this up *knock on wood, back to QLA 1-1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Agreed. Mike Brown has done an excellent job.


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah for once Mike Brown got the right guys on the floor at the right times.


----------



## ManiacInsane

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I jsut realized Snow hasn't played at all in this game yet? Hopefully that keeps up...


omg I was feeling the same way.


----------



## remy23

Cleveland leads 50-38. Go Cavs!


----------



## Pioneer10

How are these guys getting away with mugging james on the perimter. These are bodychecks not handchecks the Pistons are getting away with.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Pioneer10 said:


> My compliments to Mike Brown: very well coached half


D.Gib would have hit that if he hadn't sat him down...only negitive from Brown that half....other than that, get ready for the Pistons in the 2nd half


----------



## futuristxen

You have to hand it to Lebron. He has always been steadfast about passing the ball if he gets doubled for game winners. Won a lot of games that way too. His conviction in doing things his way is pretty cool.

I liken it to all the people who used to rag on Tim Duncan for various things. But Duncan never changed his game, kept plugging away, and he got it done eventually.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

WOW... Sounds like it was a great half of basketball to watch. But between yahoo and you guys feels like I am watching it.

Keep it up posters, and Cavaliers basketball.

BTW, I haven't heard any complaining about Larry Hughes, playing alright tongiht?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> How are these guys getting away with mugging james on the perimter. These are bodychecks not handchecks the Pistons are getting away with.


He needs to start pulling the "Billups/VC" neck flop where they flail their arms in the air when a defender rides them.

I got no problem with them allowing a physical game, but don't call the fouls for Billups on the other end


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wesley for Retirement said:


> WOW... Sounds like it was a great half of basketball to watch. But between yahoo and you guys feels like I am watching it.
> 
> Keep it up posters, and Cavaliers basketball.
> 
> BTW, I haven't heard any complaining about Larry Hughes, playing alright tongiht?


Hughes has been solid. Great defense, aggressive attacking the hoop.

In fact he even gave up the ball on a fast break.


----------



## Pioneer10

These morons on TNT aren't commenting at all on Mike Brown's adjustmetn to bring in shooters to open up the lane for Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes hasn't been shooting jumpers. He's missed some layups on drives but I'll live with that. W/o the bad jumpers the other parts of his game are allowed to shine: he's played good D


----------



## quench23

Deeeeeeeetroitttt Sucks-A-lot!!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hughes has been solid. Great defense, aggressive attacking the hoop.
> 
> In fact he even gave up the ball on a fast break.


Well hopefully law of averages does not take over and he plays like normal Larry in the 2nd half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

CANT come out flat to start the 3rd like we always do. Could be the most important qtr of the series


----------



## futuristxen

So how long can we keep this lead in the 3rd? 1 minute, 2minutes?


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> So how long can we keep this lead in the 3rd? 1 minute, 2minutes?


Pavs!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Big shot by Pavs


----------



## Pioneer10

Bad Larry showing up: swing the ball PG


----------



## Pioneer10

Don't like the offense here


----------



## Pioneer10

I might call an early TO if Detroit scores here: our offense is way off right now


----------



## futuristxen

No one can hold onto the ball.


----------



## Pioneer10

Stop with the Z offense please: it ain't working today.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Timeout please


----------



## Pioneer10

Dammit Brown call a TO: this Z offense looks terrible right now


----------



## futuristxen

Z is sucking tonight.


----------



## futuristxen

Well at least he didn't wait till we gave the whole lead away before calling a timeout.


----------



## futuristxen

How long before they start pointing out that Lebron hasn't scored in the third quarter? I say coming out of this timeout.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Run a play to flash Lebron in the paint. Must score possession out of this timeout


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> Well at least he didn't wait till we gave the whole lead away before calling a timeout.




Brown just ain't a consistent good ingame manager yet. He went into this game thinking Z was underused last game but Z looked bad from the tipoff today


----------



## Pioneer10

He's got to take Z out.


----------



## Pioneer10

No ****ing substititions: moronic


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Looks like we can't score again.

May need to go to a lineup with shooters again


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF: same lineup again?


----------



## Pioneer10

Put in Boobie with Sasha: get the shooters in there


----------



## Pioneer10

Why has he kept Z in this game?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron has to stop with the pick and roll


----------



## Pioneer10

Give me a break: how is that not a foul?


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Marv, shut up....he has his $ on DET.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I think the reason the Cavs get in these droughts is once other teams make a run, they panic and fall into Lebron pick and roll mode.

It doesn't work with teams loading up on him when are shooters aren't hitting. Diversify the offense, feed him in the post, double screen, whatever. Just stop running the pick and roll because they jsut double and take him out of the play


----------



## futuristxen

Wow. The spacing is so amazingly bad on the third quarter.


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a great pass by Lebron: threading the needle


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Amazing how Lebron reads plays before they happen


----------



## Pioneer10

Pioneer10 said:


> That was a great pass by Lebron: threading the needle


of course AV proceeds to blow both FT's


----------



## Pioneer10

Need to post Lebron here


----------



## AllEyezonTX

D.Gib......3$


----------



## Pioneer10

Great ball movement there!


----------



## remy23

Cleveland leads 63-60 after three quarters of play.


----------



## Pioneer10

I tell you Jones and Gibson are just much better at swinging the ball. It's not so much ball movement but the willingness to make the decisive pass is what make such a big difference (along with the shooting)


----------



## futuristxen

We need to keep this offensive unit on the floor. Gibson, Varejao are actually good defenders too, so I hope we stay with it. This was the unit that opened up a lead in the first half. If Mike Brown is smart, which he isn't, we'll stick with it for the first half of the fourth.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brown may need to roll the dice with the shooters lineup. That's the only way we are scoring any pts...Lebron has zero room to operate against the packed in D


----------



## Pioneer10

Shooters in: open lanes


----------



## Pioneer10

We got lucky there: that was a good strip


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Good foul


----------



## Pioneer10

Do we have any other plays in the book? I mean come on: this pick and roll ain't working. Put Lebron in the post - we got shooters there for the pass out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron has to stop calling for the pick


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

What is our lineup out there now?


----------



## futuristxen

I love this lineup. D Gibson is playing great D. And we can punish the Pistons now for quadruple teaming Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10

Did you guys see Jones in the face of Flip who's on the bench in the corner there? Jones is such a tool


----------



## futuristxen

Wesley for Retirement said:


> What is our lineup out there now?


Just called a timeout. But it was and hopefully stays, 
D Jones
D Gibson
Lebron
Varejao
Marshall


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Do we have any other plays in the book? I mean come on: this pick and roll ain't working. Put Lebron in the post - we got shooters there for the pass out


LOL @ our offense


----------



## Pioneer10

Wesley for Retirement said:


> What is our lineup out there now?


Damon, Boobie, Marshall, AV, and Lebron


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> Did you guys see Jones in the face of Flip who's on the bench in the corner there? Jones is such a tool



We need that though. Mike Brown doesn't use Damon enough in the playoffs for my taste. He's a big shot maker. And he always has confidence. which is something the Cavs need sometimes.


----------



## Pioneer10

Boobie is again looking like our best PG: good D, pushing on the break, hitting jumpers. Everything Snow isn't


----------



## TheGodfather

i dunno,but watever happens till the end of the playoffs...i think we need to change M. Brown.rick carlisle's free...maybe we can take a look at him...


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> LOL @ our offense


Our "offense" is to take as much of the clock as possible, and try not to turn the ball over.

It's like the Pistons offense used to be. It's kind of like a defensive football team just playing for field position.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

WIll Brown ride the shooters to the finish though?

Once he comes back with Hughes it could be all she wrote. The Pistons will certainly leave him open.


----------



## futuristxen

TheGodfather said:


> i dunno,but watever happens till the end of the playoffs...i think we need to change M. Brown.rick carlisle's free...maybe we can take a look at him...


We just need to hire an Eddie Jordan type assistant coach. Like Byron Scott had in New Jersey.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

One sub he can do is Pavs for DJ


----------



## futuristxen

Bad timeout for Mike Brown. We're going to need these timeouts at the end of the game.


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a terrible defensive possession: you can't leave Sheed so open


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron has scored 2 points in the second half? What happened to attacking the Pistons early?


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> One sub he can do is Pavs for DJ


He will NEVER EVER try Boobie and Sasha together. For the life of me I can't figure out why


----------



## TheGodfather

i don't understand what Bron is waiting for...he needs to step up now.


----------



## Pioneer10

I hope that wasn't the dagger: went from up 4 to down 1 awfully quick there


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Oh dear... Wallace heating up... keep me updated... stupid yahoo game channel being behind


----------



## Pioneer10

What was Hughes doing there? Ugghh


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Z and Hughes in? ...dear lord


----------



## Pioneer10

What is Hughes ****ing doing?


----------



## TheGodfather

its excruciating to watch cavs go up double digit in the 1st 2 quarters and by the looks of it fizzles out the next two...


----------



## Pioneer10

Why did he bring these two of all people in? Z and Hguehs havent' down squat today


----------



## Pioneer10

Why is Boobie out of the game? What is this coach doing?


----------



## TheGodfather

ol i can say is *no masked cursing please*...whats going on with the Cavs...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs falling apart.


----------



## futuristxen

sigh...Mike Brown is using up all our timeouts.
We're going to lose this game now.


----------



## TheGodfather

put the 3pt shooters in the game so that the lane will open up for Bron.

Bron
Marshall
Boobie
Djones/Sasha
Andy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I don't like the look of this. Brown went back to Hughes which means the lanes are gonna be closed for LBJ.

He brings in Gooden who has been out of this game completely and is not warmed up. Z has just been awful.


----------



## futuristxen

Going down 0-2 will probably crush this teams confidence. We probably WILL get swept.


----------



## TheGodfather

M.Brown is dumb


----------



## Pioneer10

We need a score here: critical play coming up


----------



## TheGodfather

we need to tighten up our D,we can't afford to trade baskets...


----------



## Pioneer10

That was clearly a foul WtF?


----------



## Pioneer10

How was that a not a foul on McDyess?


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes is ****ing terrible


----------



## TheGodfather

are we ever gonna see Bron takeover or not?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

dear lord another nail bitter against the Pistons...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This reffing is a joke


----------



## futuristxen

PAVLOVIC

God this game is ugly...


----------



## TheGodfather

its almost down to the last 2 minutes and i dunno what Bron is thinking...."TAKEOVER" damn it


----------



## Pioneer10

McDyess better stop crying he got away with a clear hack on Lebron already


----------



## futuristxen

This is like old school playoff basketball. No blood no foul on both ends(thankfully it's not being one sided).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Let me know if Larry is subbed out, please god!


----------



## TheGodfather

we have to push the lead up a bit more...we can't hang with these pistons in a very close game especially they're on their home floor...D up...Bron,step up!


----------



## futuristxen

eesh. In and out.


----------



## Pioneer10

Sheed flopping


----------



## futuristxen

Sheed needs to miss some free throws for us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice move by Lebron even though he missed. He looks better off the bounce without the pick, hopefully he sticks to it


----------



## futuristxen

now if Bron can make one of these. Just one.


----------



## futuristxen

Just make one.


----------



## Pioneer10

How did Lebron get inside there: the whole Pistons team is aroudn him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great last 2 drives by Lebron


----------



## futuristxen

woo!


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron should have shot that


----------



## TheGodfather

D up...


----------



## futuristxen

Agh!


----------



## TheGodfather

wtf sasha!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

****


----------



## futuristxen

Ok. ANOTHER defensive stop. Just need another one....

I don't think we can score for the rest of this game. We cant let Detroit score for the rest of the game.


----------



## Pioneer10

I don't know what Sasha was thinking but Lebron should have shot that on the spin: he was thinking to much there. Just get to the rack


----------



## TheGodfather

alright...all we need is 1 damn stop and hold on to the ball...


----------



## Pioneer10

Not again


----------



## futuristxen

Sheed pushed off !


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

SHould have known it would come down to this. Why the Pistons always get away with these miracle shots in close games


----------



## Pioneer10

That's a clear foul as well


----------



## TheGodfather

"F" sheed...


----------



## Pioneer10

Please don't run the shot clock off: go for a good shot


----------



## futuristxen

Great. So how is Lebron going to screw up this time? Missed bad shot? Offensive foul? Turnover? Will he pass it to the Pistons bench? Sigh... Growing pains suck.


----------



## TheGodfather

lets just cross our fingers and hope Bron will take it hard to the pistons heart and slam the damn ball...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Even if we miss here, we should get another look after the foul to tie the game up

Gotta go quick with no TO


----------



## TheGodfather

we gotta take this game...please Bron,show up now...


----------



## futuristxen

Agh!


----------



## Pioneer10

How was that not a foul?


----------



## quench23

**** .


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Figures.


----------



## futuristxen

What the **** is wrong with Larry Hughes?


----------



## quench23

wow foul..... larry make that ****ing shot.....


----------



## TheGodfather

"****"


----------



## Pioneer10

Give me a break that was a foul and a half there.


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes sucks balls as well


----------



## TheGodfather

wtf...wtf...wtf...wtf...wtf


----------



## futuristxen

Again. If Mike Brown didn't use all our timeouts, we could have had another crack at this.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I took my "5 minute break" to watch the Cavs blow it again late in the 4th


----------



## futuristxen

This is such ****ing bull****. Wallace got away with that huge push off. And then they foul Lebron on the end play. Man. We have had a crack at both of these games!

We need to go home and win all the games there now.


----------



## Pioneer10

Don't you have to set you're feet as a defender?


----------



## quench23

lebron will never be a superstar.


----------



## Pioneer10

Wallace with a push off and the foul on Lebron: what crap


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man Hughes HAS to make that shot. 2 games in a row we have Marshall and Hughes with wide open shots to win the game and they blow it.


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> lebron will never be a superstar.



You'll never not be annoying.


----------



## TheGodfather

Bron didnt learn his lessons well...i don't know when will he realize that he 4th quarters are his time to step up...damn it


----------



## TheGodfather

the thing is...like game 1,we had the lead at halftime,and same thing happened...we choked!


----------



## TheGodfather

its that simple...we choked."no masked cursing"


----------



## BostonBasketball

I'm not a Cavs fan....but LeBron got hammered there. There were at least 2 fouls, one on the hand check on the drive (which like it or not...is a foul) and then on the shot Hamilton clearly hit him on the arm. Sucks for the Cavs, 2 legit shots a win.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Its almost like the Pistons play just hard enough to beat us. They know we will crumble down the stretch, so they coast in the 1st half, close the gap in the 3rd, and finish us off in the 4th.


----------



## TheGodfather

we had the past 2 games in our hands and we let it slip again..."f*ck.what's wrong with our Cavs...


----------



## remy23

Nothing to do now but win. Cleveland has to take care of home. This is much like last year except that instead of getting blown out in Detroit, the Cavs actually had a chance this time to steal a game. But since that didn't happen, the Cavs return home for their last stand.


----------



## Pioneer10

Magic hits the nail on the head with the Z game in the third quarter


----------



## TheGodfather

i'm really wondering why we just can't hold on to our lead...i mean,we could have blow them out if we just have good 3rd quarters..."no masked cursing please"...


----------



## Pioneer10

BostonBasketball said:


> I'm not a Cavs fan....but LeBron got hammered there. There were at least 2 fouls, one on the hand check on the drive (which like it or not...is a foul) and then on the shot Hamilton clearly hit him on the arm. Sucks for the Cavs, 2 legit shots a win.


I can see the refs not calling the handcheck (alhtough it was obvious) but I didn't realize a defender doesn't have to be set


----------



## TheGodfather

its easier to take these losses if its like last year that we got blown out...this is far more difficult and unacceptable coz 2 straight games and the same trend...choking up in the 3rd and 4th quarter...damn,


----------



## Pioneer10

Dude stop with masked cursing: let the filter do there jobs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I agree these losses are painful. **** man, I don't even feel like going to work tomorrow now. 

Man we could have easily won both these games. Damn


----------



## TheGodfather

its a mindset thing...us being overly confident that we can almost certainly win our homecourt games...wc is a f*ck


----------



## TheGodfather

sorry peeps.its just damn frustrating...


----------



## futuristxen

We don't play again until sunday? Jeez.


----------



## TheGodfather

we had these 2 games in our hands...if we go on and lose this series...i dunno if we will have an easier path to the ECF again like these...i mean,next year everybody will be so ready for war...Miami,Chicago,Pacers and so on...


----------



## futuristxen

HAHA even Flip Saunders admitted Rip fouled Lebron. Ha.


----------



## TheGodfather

and to think that,though they're playin almost perfect basketball,we match up well with the Spurs...this is almost our best chance of playing for the crown,we just gotta hurdle detroit...


----------



## TheGodfather

t'was a foul or not...we could have prevented ourselves to be in that situation if we showed up the 2nd half


----------



## TheGodfather

M.Brown has to go...he just don't know how manage the game 48 minutes...he's as incosistent as the way we play...good 1st half...and mediocre 2nd half...


----------



## Pioneer10

1) Thank you refs for redefining basketball rules so a defender can handcheck and not have his feet set any longer on drives to the basket

2) Thank you Mike Brown for forcefeeding Z in the third who was terrible in the first half. I can understand if Z was hot or making shots which he freqeuntly is but not this game he couldn't even catch the ball

3) Thank you Mike Brown for calling two TO's in the end blowing them for the end of the game and NOT changing the god damn lineup until 4 minutes to go in the third

4) Thank you Mike Brown for replacing Boobie with Hughes

5) Thak you Larry Hughes for sucking


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> 1) Thank you refs for redefining basketball rules so a defender can handcheck and not have his feet set any longer on drives to the basket
> 
> 2) Thank you Mike Brown for forcefeeding Z in the third who was terrible in the first half. I can understand if Z was hot or making shots which he freqeuntly is but not this game he couldn't even catch the ball
> 
> 3) Thank you Mike Brown for calling two TO's in the end blowing them for the end of the game and NOT changing the god damn lineup until 4 minutes to go in the third
> 
> 4) Thank you Mike Brown for replacing Boobie with Hughes
> 
> 5) Thak you Larry Hughes for sucking


This pretty much sums up the game. Lebron was hacked on a number of drives tonight actually...he got ZERO calls tonight, pretty amazing


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Can someone anwser this for me. Lebron is 6'8 and a great leaper. Rip is 6'5ish?

Lebron backs down Rip, spins and jumps and cant elevate over Rip to get a nice shot. Fouled or not, how does he not sky over him with a nice look. He looked like he didn't get off the floor and leaned into Rip trying to draw the contact. I am glad he didn't fad, but how doesn't he jump over the outstretched arm of Rip (who didnt even jump) to get a better look?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I will say this though. Lebron has to develop his midrange game. Rip was backpedaling so much Lebron could easily pull up and take the clean 10 foot jumper. Not having that shot is killing him because teams are playing him completely for the drive.


----------



## TheGodfather

yeah,but watever it was,we just werent poised enough to hold on to our lead...our coach is a load of crap


----------



## Pioneer10

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Can someone anwser this for me. Lebron is 6'8 and a great leaper. Rip is 6'5ish?
> 
> Lebron backs down Rip, spins and jumps and cant elevate over Rip to get a nice shot. Fouled or not, how does he not sky over him with a nice look. He looked like he didn't get off the floor and leaned into Rip trying to draw the contact. I am glad he didn't fad, but how doesn't he jump over the outstretched arm of Rip (who didnt even jump) to get a better look?


The foul didn't allow him to go straight up: Rip instead of setting his feet got away with the body which caused Lebron to go sideways


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I will say this though. Lebron has to develop his midrange game. Rip was backpedaling so much Lebron could easily pull up and take the clean 10 foot jumper. Not having that shot is killing him because teams are playing him completely for the drive.


Agree


----------



## TheGodfather

i concur.he badly needs to develop his inbetween game...


----------



## TheGodfather

i hope Bron takes the summer off of Team USA so that he can work on his game and to have his needed rest for him to be back at full speed come 07/08 season and showcase a MVP type of season...


----------



## Pioneer10

> UBURN HILLS, Mich. -- I'm not going to kill Cleveland Cavaliers coach Mike Brown harder than anybody else in this column -- I'll save that honor for the referees -- for biting his tongue after the Eastern Conference Finals Game 2 loss, 79-76, to the Detroit Pistons on Thursday, although I think he did his team a disservice by trying to take the high road by refraining from criticizing the officials in the interview room afterward.
> <table id="inlinetable" align="right" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="210"> <tbody><tr><th style="background-color: rgb(0, 0, 0);" colspan="1">CONFERENCE FINALS SCHEDULE</th> </tr><tr style="background-color: rgb(236, 236, 236);" valign="top"> <td width="194"> *EAST FINALS*
> * Detroit 2, Cleveland 0*
> Game 1: Pistons 79, Cavs 76
> Game 2: Pistons 79, Cavs 76
> Game 3: Sun., 8:30 ET at Cle.
> Game 4: May 29, 8 ET at Cle.
> *Game 5: May 31, 8 ET at Detroit
> *Game 6: June 2, 8:30 ET at Cle.
> *Game 7: June 4, 8 ET at Detroit
> *WEST FINALS*
> *San Antonio 2, Utah 0*
> Game 1: Spurs 108, Jazz 100
> Game 2: Spurs 105. Jazz 96
> Game 3: Sat., 8:30 ET at Utah
> Game 4: Mon., 9 ET at Utah
> *Game 5: May 30, 9 ET at SA
> *Game 6: June 1, 9 ET at Utah
> *Game 7: June 3, 8:30 at SA
> 
> *if necessary
> 
> *• The full playoff schedule*
> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> "We're a no-excuse team," Brown said, a line that was echoed minutes later by LeBron James.
> But make no mistake, the Cavs were absolutely livid at the lack of a call when James drove to the basket with eight seconds left and was hacked numerous times by Richard Hamilton, including a rake across his arm as he went for the shot everyone had been waiting three days to see if he would take.
> I asked Hamilton in the locker room afterward if he had fouled James on the play, and Hamilton couldn't stifle a cackle before he gave his answer: "Nah, you know. I just put my hands up."
> And let the record show that he cackled at the end of that answer, too.
> The non-call was so egregious, I'd expect Jimmy Clark, Bernie Fryer and Mark Wunderlich to be told by the league office that they can watch the rest of the playoffs from Joey Crawford's man cave, since they don't deserve to be working at this stage of the postseason if they're too scared to call a foul on the biggest play of the game. But I'm not sure whether those three referees will be taking calls from the league office on Friday, since all three must be scheduled for surgery to have the whistles they swallowed removed from their stomachs.
> You know, Brown could have come up with a line or two like that that would have cost him a fine but at least would have earned him the gratitude of the Cavs' fans, who will wake Friday morning feeling -- and feeling it rightfully, I might add -- that they were screwed.
> If that had happened to someone on the Lakers, you can bet your bottom dollar Phil Jackson would have spoken frankly about it, then taken his $50,000 fine like a man.
> Same would have happened with Pat Riley if that had happened to the Heat, and don't even get me started on what Mark Cuban would have done if the Dallas Mavericks had been on the receiving end of that non-call. His fine might have made it into seven figures.
> But this is all Brown had to say:
> "The officials get paid a lot of money, and that's their job. If they don't see anything, they don't see anything. We're a no excuse team. We've got to get ready for Game 3."
> I pressed Brown on the matter by telling him I wasn't looking for an excuse, just a description of how that final James possession looked from where he was standing.
> "LeBron drove the ball. He shot it, he missed it. Larry [Hughes] got the rebound, he shot it, he missed it. Andy [Anderson Varejao] tipped it, they came up with the rebound and we fouled them," Brown said.
> So why did you get so upset?
> "Just emotions. Tough game."
> Maybe Brown expressed everything he wanted when he drew a technical foul with one second left, walking on the court to complain. That move is going to merit an explanation Friday, because think about it, when's the last time you saw a coach take a tech in a one-point conference finals game with one second left?
> I also asked James about the play in question and what he was shouting at the referees when play stopped.
> "That's over and done with. Me and the ref had a good conversation, and I've moved on as a player."
> Maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree here, but where the heck is the indignation? By my count Hamilton slapped James on the arms three or four times when he was making his drive to the hoop, and that's not even counting the contact he took on the shot. If you wanted to be totally technical, there were probably five different instances of contact on which fouls could have been called.
> Compared to Dirk Nowitzki's touch foul against Dwyane Wade in Game 5 of the NBA Finals last year, this was an absolute mugging.
> I can understand the Cavs not wanting to be seen as a team that complains about the referees publicly, but there's a way to get your point across without crossing the line.
> What if Brown had said this: "I thought Hamilton fouled him three or four times, and I can't understand why the referees didn't call it, because I could see it plain as day from 50 feet away, and I only have two eyes. They have six. But what's done is done, and we're not going to blame the referees for this loss. We blame ourselves."
> At least he would have been stating the obvious instead of acting like someone who feared the wrath of David Stern so much he was afraid to speak out.
> And besides, complaining about a bad call or a non-call is not tantamount to making an excuse. They're two totally different things.
> The Cavs had a right to be angry, and I felt Brown had an obligation to at least show a little emotion. If he wanted to go ballistic and spend $50,000 getting it off his chest, that would have been acceptable, too.
> I just didn't like the whole specter of the Cavs slinking off into the night looking like they were almost afraid to stand up for themselves.
> They got robbed, and either their coach or their superstar should have found a way to say so. Instead, they came off as being meek. And at this stage of the season, it is not time to be a pushover. It's time to stand up for yourself and state the truth, and if it costs you $50,000, so be it. At least the refs will hear your message, and the next time it happens you'll probably get the call.
> It's called working the refs, and the best coaches do it when circumstances call for it. And on this night, Brown should have piped up more than he did.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-070525


----------



## SamTheMan67

In all my sports career playing baseball ive never once blamed an umpire for any call. You make the game what it is, but i will make an exception tonight. Make what you want of physical play and varejao flopping but that was as blatant offensive foul as in the ****ing game. Sasha sucks, and rip fouled lebron at least 2 times BLATANTLY. how frustrating i dont think ive ever had a sports game that im a fan of effect me in my life. its like my girlfriend dumped my best friend just nailed her i was so pissed. ****. I hate rasheeds attitude in his after game interview. what a ****ing *******.


----------



## futuristxen

Is Billy King still the GM of the Sixers? Maybe we can convince him to take Hughes?


----------



## -33-

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Can someone anwser this for me. Lebron is 6'8 and a great leaper. Rip is 6'5ish?
> 
> Lebron backs down Rip, spins and jumps and cant elevate over Rip to get a nice shot. Fouled or not, how does he not sky over him with a nice look. He looked like he didn't get off the floor and leaned into Rip trying to draw the contact. I am glad he didn't fad, but how doesn't he jump over the outstretched arm of Rip (who didnt even jump) to get a better look?


You're the last person who should be discussing vertical leaps...:lol: 

BTW, Since you left, BG has suddenly become a Pistons-town. Never seen so many red & blue jerseys around since I've been up here.


----------



## Brandname

Man, what a frustrating loss. We lost the game in the 3rd quarter, but I think you have to call that foul at the end. The reason fouls are called is for when someone tries to shoot but doesn't get a real shot because of some body contact. That's exactly what happened last night. You can say "they've let them play physical" or whatever, but that shouldn't mean you can get away with bringing your arms down on the shooters arms when he's trying to shoot. There's no way you can make a shot like that.

We weren't screwed by the officials last night. The game shouldn't have been that close, so the Cavs have to blame themselves. But I don't think they were given a fair opportunity to tie or take the lead on the last play of the game. 

Hopefully that's a call we'll get back in Cleveland, even though it's kinda ridiculous that we even have to think that way.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron's own strength is doing him in. He can still get off shots with people grabbing him where other guys wouldn't be able to. I bet if he had flailed his arms and just dropped the ball, Billups style, the refs would have called the foul.

When you watch him still square up with his strength and get a shot off, your much less likely to call it.


----------

